# Help with PC Config. under 1 lakh



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi I have allready decided what i want but if any1 knows better option for same price then please help b4 my final purchase....

1] Monitor :- 24" BenQ LCD Monitor G2420HD

2] Cabinet :- Thermaltake Element T__ VK90001N2Z

3] MotherBoard :- MSI X-Power Big Bang ( Intel x58 chipset )

4] Processor :- Intel Core i7 930 original

5] PowerSupply :- Corsair CMPSU 650TX

6] Ram :- Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit

7] HDD :- Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB ( 2 units )

*8] GFX Card :- MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II or any other brand or ATI 5870*

9] Mouse :- Microsoft Intelli 3.0

*10] Keyboard :- Not Yet Fix [I want keyboard with backlight but not more then 2500rs.] *

11] Headphones :- Creative 400

12] UPS :- APC Back - UPS BR 1100Y-IN

Plez help soon...Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

it must be 100k and not 1000k dude....k means 1000.
anyways whats the use of the config!!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

oops sorry ..ya ur right its 100k 

Want a good pc for gaming, 2d/3d applications like maya,max,after effects,fusion,photoshop etc..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

do you want to buy the rig early or you can wait till next year?..because with such a large budget and new processors coming up next year you will get a better deal..whats your current config?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

right now my conf. was too bad 

intal p4 3ghz processor, 915gav mb, nvidia 8600gt, 2gb ram


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 24, 2010)

Jaskanwar is correct......Ur budget is high or good i mean and if you will wait fr some time then u can get a better option...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

I personally feels that waiting is not a good option specially in technology coz it changes day by day so if i wait 1 year then may be that time some1 going to ask me for more wating for better deal. Hope u understand ...& i specially want good pc for my study so wating is not possible at least for now.

Really sorry i know that u wants me to buy good products but really i don;t have other choice right now. may be i will update my pc later.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

if OP gets a fast PC now. what difference will it make? will future processors support some new techs that current processors won't? also waiting means waiting. no end to it. you may wait a month or 2. let Intel cut the price of their processors & than get yourself a i7 950 (current processor isn't a bad option by any angle). 

also the Nvidia has lower the price of GTX470. it should be available for ~16k soon. so you maybe lucky there.

but i'll suggest change your config:

1. don't buy that board. way too costly & availability issue.
2. get a HX750W or something modular from Corsair. may look for their Gold series i.e. A.
3. for HDD, get a WD 500Gb Black. & 2X1Tb Blue/Green. this will be better.
4. for graphics card, your choice. as you mentioned gaming. so getting a pro card will bring your gaming to a FullStop on this PC.
5. get yourself the Corsair H70 water cooler (check the name. i may have spell it wrong). a water cooler will keep your processor cool & also will reduce the number of fans. still some good cooling for the GPU needed.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

but x-power big bang reviews r good as well its having usb 3.0 & sata 6gb ports as well it comes with nice accessories & if no xpower then which board i prefer ?

I am really confuse in gfx card 470 or 5870. I heard that 5870 is good for gaming but nvidia physics x technology was good for 3d applications so plez help me in this.

may i go for benq monitor or dell is better option ?

Any good keyboard with backlight under 2500rs ?

Thanks every1 for help & reply.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 24, 2010)

Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k 
MSI 890FXA-GD70 @10.8k
Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 Kit @ 6.2k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB * 2 @ 9k
Corsair HX650W @ 7.3k
CM Haf 922 @ 6.5k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.2k
Dell UltraSharp U2311H @ 15k

Total - 72.9k

now spend the rest on a professional graphics card. somebody please suggest that one.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> but x-power big bang reviews r good as well its having usb 3.0 & sata 6gb ports as well it comes with nice accessories & if no xpower then which board i prefer ?



get MSI X58 Pro & add some Sata 6Gbps & USB 3.0 add-on card next year.



CHALLENGER said:


> I am really confuse in gfx card 470 or 5870. I heard that 5870 is good for gaming but nvidia physics x technology was good for 3d applications so plez help me in this.



ask asigh or mavihs who knows about 3d apps in details.



CHALLENGER said:


> may i go for benq monitor or dell is better option ?
> 
> Any good keyboard with backlight under 2500rs ?



no idea in this section. i totally blank here.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Phenom II X6 1090T 3.2GHz B.E. @ 13.9k
> MSI 890FXA-GD70 @10.8k
> Gskill Ripjaws 1600MHz 4GB DDR3 Kit @ 6.2k
> Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB * 2 @ 9k
> ...



i was waiting for Jas to come up with a AMD config. well no need for that board. a 890GX board will do well. rest of the money in a cooler. & so OP will end with a 4Ghz 6-core beast that will beat i7 930 all over the park (price still same for mobo+proccy combo).

and if he sacrifices his money on a pro card, he'll have to forget gaming too. remember that. 

Its really hard when someone comes up with a PC for animation/3d apps as well as gaming. a pro card can't be used for gaming.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry but no to amd. Intel is my personal choice.

want 6gb ram good for my 3d applications as well tripal channel is good i think.

hdd & psu same.

I all ready check this case but i am getting element T for 4.5k & I don't found any extra feature in CM Haf 922 for extra 2k. Element T is also having top 200mm, side 230mm & front 200mm fan so why i prefer CM Haf 922 ?  any suggestion ?

I just want ups for saving my work means 5/10 min backup was more then enough. I will check ur suggested UPS as i don't know anything about it.

no way i am going for that monitor. 24" BenQ LCD Monitor G2420HD is for 11300rs & having good features then Dell UltraSharp U2311H. Dell UltraSharp U2311H is having 8ms response time, no hdmi port & price 15k as u mention why i should go for this model ? any suggesion ?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

^The ultra sharp is an IPS panel bro, much better image quality.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

for value cabinets with high airflow and build quality,
you might wanna look at Antec 300 series
really best build quality and airflow for its price

about the monitor
dell ultrasharp is an ips panel monitor 
which is specifically built for professional uses, due to its 178/178 visibility over conventional tn panels' 160/170
zero color distortion(which is not possible in conventional TN panels)
but only one con= slow response time of 8ms over conventional TN panel's 5ms
but since you will be using it primarily for professional animation
you wont notice any difference
the only (barely)noticeable difference would be in fast paced games

about the GPU
you should get GTX 470 over HD5870
GTX 470 is a fairly balanced card for both some animation and gaming
i have heard people complaining about low rendering quality while
using ati gaming cards for animation

about cpu
i would suggest you go for Intel I7 930 and compatible motherboard
but dont overspend unnecessarily on mobo

about hdd
you'd do better avoiding western digital ones cause they seem to be failing very other day
also their after sales is pitiable
get 2xseagate  1Tb ones insted
but the best choice to store your important renderings would be the stable like rock
Hitachi 1Tb HDDs(but a little hard to find)


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

IPS Panel ? whats that ? plez explain so i will check that too..Thanks for help.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^
google it out 
you'll find a plethora of articles in overclock.net explaining IPS panel technology


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow funkysourav help really looks good for me. I will surly going check that.

@Jaskanwar Singh & @Sam.Shab...I just check this 2 mobos & i really confuse why u suggest me this mobos ? means max supported memmory was 16gb, no tripal channel support, no sli, 890GXM-G65
is not having sata 2 ports, only 10.1 direct x support ????????????? check the specs.

MSI 890FXA-GD70 & 890GXM-G65


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 24, 2010)

to be fair, even I am not very sure WHY IPS plans look better, when googled, I get a lot of Greek and Latin, so if you understand it, please do explain it. For now, take it as a rule - Better image quality , higher response time and more $$$.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

nope no higher response time my selected 24" BenQ LCD Monitor G2420HD gives 5ms & 2ms gray to gray response time & Dell UltraSharp U2311H is giveing 8ms gray to gray so i think benq was good as well colours r same on both lcds 16.7 million. May be ips is good but 3.5k more just for that ??? as well Dell UltraSharp U2311H is not having hdmi port which is bcoming famous day by day 

I want future proof pc at least for 3/4 years don't want to change it after 1 year 

about mobo for me xpower is bit costly but looks future proof but i will surely going to check other cheaper models..if u have any suggestion help me.

About gfx card .... Nvidia 470 fix but which brand ? If i purchase MSI mobo may i go 4 Msi brand or xfx is good ? or any other ?

now looking for good keyboard with backlight under 2.5k...any suggestions r welcome.

Thanks every1 for great help n advice.


----------



## Empirial (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey try this The Dell Online Store: Build Your System


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank Empirial for good link i will surlery going to check that.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

Both panels (benQ & Dell ultrasharp) are vastly different. IPS Panel has much better colour reproductions than a TN panel. and both of them do not display 16.7 million colours. Manufacturers of Tn panels use a technology called dithering to improve the colours on the panel. But this doesn't really help and is actually a hoax. The colours displayed are actually 262144.

Now if you see that an IPS panel or an 8 bit panel has to produce many more shades between the gray to gray as compared to a TN panel or 6 bit panel, you will understand why the response time is higher. With such a high budget, it would really be a poor decision to buy a TN Panel especially when you are also involved in professional work. In fact, since you are into max, maya & photoshop we would have expected you to know the difference between TN & IPS, instead you don't understand it even after reading articles on the Internet.

And what with HDMI ports, they are becoming popular, but DVI is not going anywhere and you can always use DVI to HDMI converter since monitors do not have speakers (like televisions) anyways.

And I was definitely shocked by the title . I thought this was another of those hoax threads where a person had claimed to buy a PC for 623k but never posted pics even after repeated requests from the users. I'm not complaining about the title, just a bit more care


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 25, 2010)

@Cool Buddy :- good informative post buddy...really thank for that as i also research more i really like Dell UltraSharp U2311H & i am really sorry that i wrongly judge this monitor. After this i am going to check more Dell products carefully....Thanks to Jaskanwar for suggesting & other to helping me out that why this monitir is good.

ya & about tital its just a mistake...really sorry 4 that.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

See here: TFT LCD - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Go to the third para under *Twisted Nematic (TN)* heading. You will know what dithering is. And I will tell you, it doesn't really work. I have seen some colourful wallpapers on my monitor where stripes are clearly visible when the shades should have been smooth. That's because the TN panel is unable to produce all the shades required to be displayed in the picture. I hope you understand what I mean even though I'm a bit weak with technical terminology.
Now, I'm not saying that TN panels are bad. It has been a revolutionary innovation which brought the prices of LCD panels within the reach of everyone and today CRTs are almost out. This has been good because LCD consumes much less power and saves space (which is a concern if you have 20 computers in an office).
But if you have that kind of a budget, it really makes no sense to settle for a TN Panel.

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------

And yes, it's not that only Dell has IPS panels. There are some from samsung and some others also. But dell is better


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 25, 2010)

ohh thats great. It really helps me a lot Cool Buddy. Thanks once again for nice helpfull informative post.

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Any1 knows good shops for buying pc parts @Laminton road ?

I know lynx & prime abgb....lynx looks good to me as prime abgb is having bit high prices & lack of availability of many products...so if any1 knows any more good shops for better price & service then plez suggest me....Thanks.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

2 HDDs would give a good performance boost with or without RAID. It can be 2x1TB or 2x500GB according to your requirement. for a RAID configuration, better have the same HDD (model) paired.
Isn't dominator a low Latency RAM? how much does the 6GB kit cost? and what are the timings of 1600Mhz ones?


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2010)

Just get a good OC board by MSI/Gigabyte. You are spending way to much on the MSI Big Bang. Also get the NH-D14 by Noctua. It is almost at par with WC kits -- might even beat the H70. For PSU a 750W is more than enough, even if you get the GTX480. 

Will you multi-GPU.

Above same for Adtiya too..?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 26, 2010)

MSI xpower big bang is i think around 19k.

I really love this board even its price is high as its having good cooling system, great features & it comes with nice accessories but still iam searching for good mb with low price so that i will use my money on other parts.

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 AM ----------

Which brand LED monitors r good ?


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

CHALLENGER i personally feel the Samsung PX2370 is a very good LED Monitor. It looks good and also performs well. Also samsung has got a very good service network. So I personally would take the samsung and advise u to take the same. Samsung PX2370 should cost u around 15000.

I also really loved the MSi big bang Xpower the first time i saw it. But iguess there are no PCI slots right?


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 26, 2010)

@OP

Get GTX480. I prefer green over red in terms of 3d applications.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 26, 2010)

What about Coolermaster Hyper N520 cpu cooler ? costs around 2.5k

or Thermaltake Frío is better choice ? both cooler looks good under 3k

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------

@adityamgk..nope xpower having 6 pci slots (2x16, 2x8, 2x4) & supporting 3 way sli.
Check msi big bang xpower review HERE



ya & about monitor i really like ur choice as Samsung PX2370 looks really great for its price the only think i don't like is its DCR is lower then other leds 5M:1 where others having 10M:1 as well samsung is having horizontal plug attachment for cables where others having verticle ports so i am looking benq V2420H led monitor which is 24" 10m:1 DCR ys but price is bit higher but not too much.

Samsung PX2370 = 15k where Benq V2420H = 16k so u also check.


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

@Challenger

also u can check out the acer s243hl with a dcr of 8M:1. Its around 14.5k. Dude the DCR is not so important just check for the static contrast ratio. If it is around 1000:1 its very good.

And for the cooler better invest on corsair hydro series h50(liquid cooling). its around 4.5k. Its very compact and occupies lesser space and even cools better...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 26, 2010)

@adityamgk

but every monitor is having static contrast ratio 1000:1 even lcd also having same ratio only the diffference in dynamic ratio so how u r r judging monitor on static ratio ? sorry really don't have more knowledge on this but just want to buy good products.

About cooler...I am not going to spend more then 3k & i am also not into overclocking as i don't want to take any risk coz i don't know much about overclocking so i think i will buy air cooler. U r going to buy h50?

How u managing all ur selected products in 120,000rs ? Where r u from ? R u going to buy all ur products online ?

---------- Post added at 07:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:50 PM ----------

Processor: Intel Core i7 930 2.8 GHz________________________13500
Motherboard: MSI X58 Big Bang XPower_____________________18500
Graphics card: Zotac Nvidia GTX 480 AMP___________________27500
RAM: Corsair dominator 6GB DDR3 1600Mhz(3X2GB)___________13000
Hard Disk: Seagate 1TB__________________________________4500
Monitor: Samsung 24 inch PX2370(LED)_____________________15000
Power Supply: Corsair HX850______________________________9000
DVD Drive: Sony________________________________________1500
Cabinet: Cooler Master HAF 932___________________________9000
UPS: APC 1kVA_________________________________________11500
OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium____________________6000
=========================================================
TOTAL________________________________________________129,000rs + tax


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 26, 2010)

@CHALLENGER

Dude i am from vizag in AP..I have a big shop here and he is able to get me all the products i need.. and also the apc 1kva is around 7k not 11k. The corsair dominator 6gb(3X2gb)1600 Mhz would cost u around 10k...

dude 1.2 lakh was just an approx figure..i am also buying office 2010 home and student edition... also the taxes in my place are quite high...the approx 1.2 lakh was with the taxes...

where are u from?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 26, 2010)

Ohk i just asked. I am from india (mumbai)


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

Any1 knows good shops for buying pc parts @Laminton road ?

I know lynx & prime abgb....lynx looks good to me as prime abgb is having bit high prices & lack of availability of many products...so if any1 knows any more good shops for better price & service then plez suggest me....Thanks.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

how about SMC international?
many members made a purchase from there and are quite happy with the dealings!


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2010)

how about E-Lounge? price good & have good varieties of components. can give it a try too.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

Ohh great thank u so much both of u. Surely going to check both shops.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 27, 2010)

again, spending so much and still no SSD? Get a 40GB Corsair Sandforce 1200 based SSD for Rs7200 and use it as a boot drive.

You could get that a bit later too, prices should come down (on the intels) with 25nm flash around the corner..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think i really need ssd which is costly & normal hdd's r not taking so much time for booting so for now no to ssd. Thanks for advice.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

^^
i was going to say,
"spending so much no IPS panel goodness?"
@op 
dont you think you are overspending on mobo and psu?
you can use the amount saved on an Dell u2411 24" IPS!
just a suggestion though


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

Yup, this is really a good suggestion.

@OP
Dude get HX750 and Dell monitor suggested by funky_sourav


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

I select Corsair 750TX for 6800rs. I think for my conf. 750TX is more then enough, isn't it ?

Ya about Mobo i really search lot but not found any perfect board for Intel x58 chipset except MSI xpower big bang & i really don't know but i really like this board, its design, features, accessories & all stuff. I think this board worth its price...but still if u really think there is ay other good x58 board then plez suggest the model.

About monitor i am really confuse I think i am also going to buy Samsung 23" PX2370(LED) for 15k or may i go for Dell u2411 24" IPS for 15k ?????

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

*** Member adityamgk also ask help for his config. here so don't get confuse with my & his config. The config. is in post no #33 is a adityamgk config not mine.*

*My config is....*

Processor: Intel Core i7 930 2.8 GHz________________________13500
Motherboard: MSI X58 Big Bang XPower_____________________18500
Graphics card: MSI N470GTX Twin Frozr II___________________19500
RAM: Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit_________________9500
Hard Disk: WD 1TBx2_____________________________________9200
Monitor: Samsung 24 inch PX2370(LED)_____________________15000
Power Supply: Corsair TX750______________________________6800
DVD Drive: Asus________________________________________1500
Cabinet: Cooler Master HAF 922___________________________6500
UPS: APC Back - APC Back-UPS RS 1100VA__________________5500
==========================================================
TOTAL________________________________________________1,05,500rs + tax


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> I select Corsair 750TX for 6800rs. I think for my conf. 750TX is more then enough, isn't it ?
> 
> Ya about Mobo i really search lot but not found any perfect board for Intel x58 chipset except MSI xpower big bang & i really don't know but i really like this board, its design, features, accessories & all stuff. I think this board worth its price...but still if u really think there is ay other good x58 board then plez suggest the model.
> 
> ...



double facepalm moment!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

Then plez give the Mobo suggestion with brand & model no.

May i go for IPS Dell ? is IPS is better then LED ????


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2010)

a few suggestions:

1. get MSI X58 Pro. & get PCI X1 card with USB 3.0 & Sata 3.0 capabilities in 1 card (will lauch later this year)

2. get 2 X GTX460 1Gb from Zotac or EVGA (not available i guess) in SLI.

3. get the Dell 24". not Samung/Benq etc. LED saves energy but with such a pricetag, better give it a skip.

4. Get HX750W (maybe 730W. not sure) or the 650W will do well too.

5. don't get Asus DVD writer. they based on Pioneer DVD OEMs but have record of going bad soon.

6. get a FULL Tower from Lian Li or LanCool. better than Cooler Master HAF's.

Total cost will be a bit less & the products you get will be of same standard & quality.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

Stupid me said:
			
		

> "spending so much no IPS panel goodness?"





			
				CHALLENGER said:
			
		

> Monitor: Samsung 24 inch PX2370(LED)_____________________15000





			
				sam.sab said:
			
		

> get the Dell 24". not Samung/Benq etc. LED saves energy but with such a pricetag, better give it a skip.



ahh
no one is listening to me!!
is there any discernible difference in visual quality between
LCD&LED monitors------no
LCD&IPS LCD monitors--yes

why is this so difficult to understand?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmm i like this idea. Let me think......


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 27, 2010)

^^^^^^
*finally!!!!*


----------



## Piyush (Aug 27, 2010)

^^

anyways is there surely not a notable difference between LCD and LED?


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^
> 
> anyways is there surely not a notable difference between LCD and LED?



not really if ur talking abt PQ, but LED ones have LED backlight so they are much slimmer and consume lesser power.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 28, 2010)

LED ones have a better contrast ratio, but that doesn't really matter unless there's sunlight directly falling on your screen which is hardly likely. And let's not call it LED monitor, it is actually LED backlit LCD monitor.
IPS panels are the real thing, all others are just tricks to cheat consumers. When they started advertising LED TVs, I thought they were using the OLED display coz they would never mention the word LCD in the ads. Later on I came to know the truth.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 28, 2010)

Afaik there's no discernible difference in PQ between coventional TN panel LCDs and LEDs
to justify the premium in price
the only difference is quite cosmetic
i.e. is rajan and boolbuddy have pointed out:
slimmer in size and consumes lesser power

Whereas IPS panels are a totally new and much better experience, 
as the colours reproduced are crisper and with a viewing angle of practically 178/178

the only downside is somewhat slow Response times compared to conventional TN


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok so i am going for Dell u2411 24" IPS its that ok or any1 having any other good IPS model ?


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 28, 2010)

^^^
the dell u2411 costs 26-28k maybe
you can go for 23" U2311h IPS panel with similar specs for 14k, if you are short on cash!!
just a suggestion


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

oops sorry i mean U2311H only  I am checking HP, LG & View Sonic IPS model too.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

@challenger: You dont like booting up in under 12 seconds and shutdown in 2 seconds, with awesome game load times? Getting an SSD can make your system significantly faster and responsive. Give it a thought.


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 28, 2010)

Can u please suggest me a good CPU cooler as i heard the stock CPU cooler  that comes with the core i7 930 isn't that good? Also i dont know how to overclock properly and hence i wont be overclocking much so in that view suggest me a good cooler..

i have thought of _*cooler master hyper n520 and n620*_ from air coolers and _*corsair h50*_ from liquid coolers...Also is the *corsair h50* completely *leak proof*? Or will a air cooler suffice for me? Only reason considering corsair h50 is that its far more compact...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> @challenger: You dont like booting up in under 12 seconds and shutdown in 2 seconds, with awesome game load times? Getting an SSD can make your system significantly faster and responsive. Give it a thought.



I think u misunderstand me bro...I am not saying that i don't want that. Naturally ssd is good think but right now purchasing 40gb ssd is i think not possible to me but i n future i will surely going to purchase that..Thanks once again for nice advice.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 28, 2010)

@rajan
an intel 40gb ssd is worth 7k maybe
it will be good for use as os drive
but i have my reservations about suggesting an ssd, from a value point of view

it depends entirely on op to decide whether he needs an ssd or not!

@adityagmk
afaik the stock i7 HSFs are good enough for normal use and mild (upto 20%) overclocking

if you are planning to overclock well above 30-40% then get the corsair H50
but know this
at this point of time overclocking i7 930 processors above stock is pretty much overkill
if you aren't using any cpu intensive applications
because the power provided by i7 at stock is phenomenal
not many applications do need more


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

@adityamgk

as u r purchasing cooler master haf 932 go for cooler master air cooler { If u r not overclocker then don't buy bulcky & costly liqid coolers } as i am also not into overclocking i am going to buy from...

*Cooler master N520* or *Cooler master Hyper 212 Plus* or *Corsair A70*


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

i dont see why you need value items when the budget is so high, also, why suggest a GTX 470? its one of the most fail and non VFM cards in the market....
btw, corsair H70 is out?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

yes Corsair A70 is out & for $65 so approx 2.9k


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

was asking abt the H70 bro, water cooling


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

oops sorry hehe so many mistakes 

---------- Post added at 12:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

@rajan1311..help me in case as i am also planning to buy CM haf 922 which u have so how is the case ? is it carrying hdd & dvd drive properly from both side ? coz i saw some cases reviews where tool free installation is giving support to hdd or dvd drive from 1 side & other side was loose so if we move case hdd is moving from another side.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

The HDDs remain perfectly fine, i cant imagine how it would move from side to side, the tool free installation is really good and easy to use. Overall, Love the case, good ventilation, you need to clean the front dust filter from time to time as when it gets dusty, it looks really ugly. 
The case is pretty big, bigger than your CM 690,the thing is heavy, you cant move it around a lot, its not intended to. In my cabby, the front panel audio aint working, did not bother getting a replacement or repair.
Why dont you have a look at the CM Storm Sniper or Scout? I am just saying that as I am bored of mine, maybe we can swap cases when we get bored


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 28, 2010)

wats the difference between cooler master haf 932 and the haf-x? and wat are the prices of both? Which is the better of them?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

I like HAF x..go for haf x


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> Chassis -> Full Tower - Cooler Master
> 
> haf 932 is i think amd based mobo [ Not Sure ] but i like HAF x..go for haf x



lol nothing like that...haha 


HAF X is a new one, better for Water cooling apparently, hate the look...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 28, 2010)

@rajan1311..check video review of Thermaltake v9 black edition video review & u will understand that what i am talking about  Its a relly bad case for hdd mounting which is also tool free 

ABout case i have better idea juse send me urs 922 & u purchase new1 & i am going to purchase 40gb ssd drive form case saved money  

---------- Post added at 09:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

hee ya i am wrong about haf 932. It was my biggest mistake & as i check spec i remove my post but u r so fast rajan1311..u caught my faulty foolish post 

so when u r sending me haf 922 ???

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:11 PM ----------

HAF 932 AMD looks r really bad with that red colour yaak...HAF X is much better looks.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 28, 2010)

i can send u my HAF 922 only if you are in bangalore, its pretty heavy, so if i ship the cost will turn out to be same (or close to same)

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:31 PM ----------

just saw the video of the thermaltake case, the HDD mounting is very different from HAF 922.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 28, 2010)

@OP
i suggest not to buy from Lynx, they have a very bad rep of treating customers badly  after selling the product!
Also which course are you doing in Animation & from where? & which semester are you in?
I also suggest going for the Dell Ultrasharp! btw there is no big advantage of having HDMI cable over DVI other than that it can transfer Audio as well!

Can you fill the below questionnaire so we can suggest you a good config!


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> A:
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> A:
> ...



*@Aditya*
i suggest opening a new thread for you own config!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

==========================================================

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Mainly Animation *[ I m using maya,max,ps,ae,fusion etc.]* but i am playing good grafix games too. *[I love FPS, RTS n RPG games. Completed stalker all 3 part, witcher, COH etc.]*

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: yeh sure but no to amd *& if u suggesting any other product plez specify that how that product is good for me & why its good then my selected product. Posting just another product names coz u just read some where is not a good idea. No offence but i really love the member who is suggesting products with some info as we r posting for our pc config. here coz we have less hardware knowledge.*

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: Rs.1,10,000/-

4. Planning to overclock?
A: No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: xp 32bit & window 7 64bit *[ I love xp but for direct-x 11 i need window 7 ]*

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: 2TB

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want?
A: I don't know means I never use 24" monitor so not sure about resolution. Which looks good i am going to use that.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 4 *[ I know the updates n latest parts but really don't know which is better n why. i.e I saw some coolers with sleev bearing fan & some with rifal bearing fan & as i check over net i find sleev is silent but i don't konw which is better ? ]*

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Yes, I done this b4. I think 5year b4 when i purchase my 1st pc & i am really happy with my 1st pc.

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: When i am going to satisfy with my pc config but soon.

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes...If autodesk launch Maya 2015 then at least i want the pc that going to run it nicely.

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: Amd, No to water cooling, No ssd for now.

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: India -> Maharashtra -> Mumbai *[ Going to purchase from Lamington Road ]* No buying from other states & If need i will do online shopping for cabinet only coz i am not sure about safty of the products during shipping.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: Want 23/24" monitor. Give suggestion with some good explanation. If u have any review on product give the link i will going to check that for sure.

==========================================================

My personal thinking.....Every product is having pros n cons. I saw many good n bad reviews on same product. I don't want to judge prodcts brand, services by members experience as its different form member to member, some having good experince with xfx, msi, evga but may be some not they loving asus, zotac, gigabyte as they have good expe. with this brands. I want brand which really giving quality products.

About vfm i am not thinkig that if x58 board coming with 10k then its a good vfm but what about its quality, durability, performance lots of things r there so i am not going over price if product quality is good & if its in my budjet then i will prefer that product.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

===============================================================
===============================================================

My Requirements....

Monitor = 23/24", protective screen which going to take care of my eyes as i am in animation distance between me & screen is very less. power saving as i am using my pc 24x7 [@ night i am doing downloading work & monitor is is sleep mode till morning ].

Really confus with 3 models all r around 15k
1] Dell U2311H 23" IPS [ IPS *BUT*23", 8ms g2g response [Don't know about typical Response], no HDMI port, Using higer Watt then LED ]
2] Dell G2410 24" LED [ No IPS, NO HDMI *BUT* less Watt then IPS, Good Response time, Good features n support ]
3] Samsung PX2370 23" LED [ No IPS, 23" *BUT* Having HDMI, Less watt then IPS, Good Response time, Good features n support ]


Motherboard = With good cooling & features. Futureproof.

Processor = Intel 930 [ Suggestions r welcome but no to AMD ]

Cooler = CM Hyper 212 Plus (RR-B10-212P-G1) [ *No Overclocking* ]

Cabinet = CM HAF 922 [ Suggestions r welcome ]

PSU = Corsair 750TX [ Suggestions r welcome ]

RAM = Corsair 6gb kit [ Slect model no plez. other Suggestions r welcome ]

GPU = MSI N470 Twin Frozer Design [ Need 4 3d Application & Some gaming ]

HDD = WD CB 1tb x 2

DVD Writer = Select model with SATA connection don't want IDE.

===============================================================
===============================================================


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

i suggest you AMD phenom II 1090t. it will benefit you more. read some reviews on Anandtech see how it thrashes 930 and some others in rendering and all.

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------

as for the graphics card get GTX460 in SLI. it will not only thrash GTX470 but even competes with HD5970.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

get Dell UltraSharp U2311H @ 15k. its IPS panel.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

dont waste money on low end coolers if you are not going to OC also.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

@Jaskanwar Singh
Plez give me link where amd trashes Intel 930 ? as i check that site in many benchmarks i7 920 beats amd & in some 920 is closer to ur amd. i7 920 is a 2.66ghz & 930 is 2.8ghz.

Anandtech [ in 3dmax test i7 920 beat ur amd & in other 920 is closer to ur amd so i am sure 930 will perform much better as well check hardwarecanucks reviews & I personally love Intel. May be AMD is fast but after some time amd reduces its performance but Intel performance is stays same till end as well Intel processor is having much less drawbacks then AMD & I am purchasing Nvidia so Intel is better  

ya i am thinking about that sli idea..Its really good but i don't know then i have to increase psu to more Watt & I have to purchase Full tower case & better cooling products as 2 cards going to make lots of heat & if the anser is yes then i think its exceeds my budget.

Ya i also want to purchase Ultrasharp U2311H IPS but is that going to give me lag in games ? I hate Lag.

My pc is on 24x7 & sometimes i continuosly playing which makes lots of heat so any suggestion on cooler but don't want high end & water cooling system.

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

What exactly is SLI ? means if I use gtx460 1gb 256mb X 2 cards then..

1] I will get profit of both cards together or is another card is only going to work whenever it needs most ???
2] If i use 1gb 256mb 2 cards in sli mode then i will get 2gb 512mb support or 2nd card is giving less support as its in sli ???

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 PM ----------

*=============================================================================*

*Is EVGA X58 FTW3 part Noumber: 132-GT-E768-TR Good ? Its for approx 12500rs. Only problem with EVGA is all its product having 2years warrenty where other giving 3/5 years warrenty.*


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 29, 2010)

^Dude, wait for another month, I7 950 will be dirt cheap, don't say "ur" AMD, he don work for them, he dont gain anything too. Just that with AMD Platform costs can be kept lower, giving you more money to spend on other things like a GTX 460 SLI setup instead of a single GTX 470. 
SLI here means a dual card setup, 2 x GTX 460 768MB/1GB whatever fits your budget.

If you dont intend to OC, get the 1055T as the 1090T is a BE and your not using the obvious advantage it provides. EVGA FTW3 for 12.5k? you serious?where?

PS: the stuff you said about AMD being fast initially and performance fading away, that does not happen. Its a wrong impression you got.


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 29, 2010)

I would say GTX 460 sli, and i7 950
there aren't good AM3 boards available for sli


----------



## mavihs (Aug 29, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> ==========================================================
> 
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> A: Mainly Animation *[ I m using maya,max,ps,ae,fusion etc.]* but i am playing good grafix games too. *[I love FPS, RTS n RPG games. Completed stalker all 3 part, witcher, COH etc.]*
> ...


First of all can you tell me the reason why your against AMD
2nd Cabinet is the only thing you should think against buying online as the shipping cost is a lot!
3rd people recommend here on the bases of personal experience, reviews & other people experience so you should take them in mind!
BTW did you read this:-


mavihs said:


> @OP
> i suggest not to buy from Lynx, they have a very bad rep of treating customers badly  after selling the product!
> Also which course are you doing in Animation & from where? & which semester are you in?
> I also suggest going for the Dell Ultrasharp! btw there is no big advantage of having HDMI cable over DVI other than that it can transfer Audio as well!





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i suggest you AMD phenom II 1090t. it will benefit you more. read some reviews on Anandtech see how it thrashes 930 and some others in rendering and all.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...


+1 to all of the above 3 points!

Now for the config:-
i would suggest you a AMD config with a 1090T & a single GTX460 & save the rest of the money(rest of the config as Jaskanwar recommended)!
Reason: AMD is going to be taking out there 8 core CPU next year which is going to be compatible with your current mobo, so you will only have to change the proccy & your going to get a big boost in performance with that! Remember currently all the rendering is done on the proccy/CPU  & a single GTX460 will suffix for your current gaming needs!

if you still don't want to go with AMD then i would tell you to wait for the i7 950 price drop in September!
you should know that next year Intel is going to phase out the current i3, i5 & i7 & will ring out new socket!


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2010)

How the heck can GTX460 SLI compete with the HD5970..?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2010)

why not? GTX460x2 will have 336x2=672 SPs which is greater than HD5970's 3200/5=640
should come close at least


----------



## funkysourav (Aug 29, 2010)

Afaik 460 sli is an inch above HD5870 and gtx 480
and beats HD5850 xfire when tessellation and AA is enabled
but hd 5970 is all about raw power
it is unassailable as of now

and there are still some reviews showing GTX 460sli beating HD5870xfire
which if you'll notice closely were benched on TWIMTBP titles

460 sli scaling is very good
but one shouldn't get too carried away


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 29, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> why not? GTX460x2 will have 336x2=672 SPs which is greater than HD5970's 3200/5=640
> should come close at least



what kind of a comparison is that? The two have totally different architectures, you cant compare like that! Dividing by 5 just for convenience? lol...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> @Jaskanwar Singh
> Plez give me link where amd trashes Intel 930 ? as i check that site in many benchmarks i7 920 beats amd & in some 920 is closer to ur amd. i7 920 is a 2.66ghz & 930 is 2.8ghz.



*look at the comparison carefully*. first in video encoding it beats i7 920. look that in some comparison LOWER IS BETTER IS ALSO WRITTEN. look that in multithreaded benchmark 1090t has ca clear lead. even 1055t is ahead of i7 920 in that. in some comparisons i7 920 takes lead because those apps are not heavily threaded. but you will see the benefit in MAYA and some future apps also. in crysis warhead, left 4 dead, fallout 3 1090t is ahead. in others diff. of only 10-12 fps. 



> Anandtech [ in 3dmax test i7 920 beat ur amd & in other 920 is closer to ur amd so i am sure 930 will perform much better as well check hardwarecanucks reviews & I personally love Intel. *May be AMD is fast but after some time amd reduces its performance but Intel performance is stays same till end as well Intel processor is having much less drawbacks then AMD & I am purchasing Nvidia so Intel is better  *



TOTAL NONSENSE!!



> ya i am thinking about that sli idea..Its really good but i don't know then i have to increase psu to more Watt & I have to purchase Full tower case & better cooling products as 2 cards going to make lots of heat & if the anser is yes then i think its exceeds my budget.



GTX460 is much much cooler than GTX470. CM haf is more than enough.



> Ya i also want to purchase Ultrasharp U2311H IPS but is that going to give me lag in games ? I hate Lag.



nothing like that.



> My pc is on 24x7 & sometimes i continuosly playing which makes lots of heat so any suggestion on cooler but don't want high end & water cooling system.
> 
> What exactly is SLI ? means if I use gtx460 1gb 256mb X 2 cards then..
> 
> ...



both are 1GB cards. no additional 256mb!!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2010)

nope, not for convenience, they can be compared that way. Although not exactly similar, but the architectures is such that dividing the number of SPs on an ATI card by 5 makes it comparable to Nvidia's SPs. Wait for some time and I'll definitely give the source for that. I had read this in digit a long time ago, wish I'd remember which issue it was.
of course there are a number of other factors but number of SPs is a very important thing.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

read the conclusion of the ANANDTECH REVIEW as well!!

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

another review for you -*www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x6-1055t-1090t-review/1

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




asigh said:


> How the heck can GTX460 SLI compete with the HD5970..?



GeForce GTX 460 SLI review


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 29, 2010)

> ATI’s architecture is a bit different- not every stream processor (Brook+ technology) is identical to its neighbor. For every block of 6 stream processing units, 4 are identical, the 5th carries different FP/INT arithmetic functions, and the 6th keeps things in check. *So essentially, each block of 5 ATI stream processors (ignoring the special unit) is comparable to 1 Nvidia stream processor*. The math isn’t that simple, but its a good generalization to make that helps demystify why a high-end ATI Radeon HD 4870 card with a rocking 800 stream processors is relatively weaker than an Nvidia GTX 280 with only 240.



Source: Stream Processing Units Implementation: NVIDIA vs AMD/ATI | Nosta Solutions - Hardware, Gaming, News, Reviews



> The GeForce GTX 285 (G200b) – the current flagship GPU from Nvidia – has 240 stream processors, whereas ATI’s most powerful Radeon HD 4890 chip (RV790) features *160 5-way SIMD units, or 800 stream processors in ATI’s terminology.*



Source: Nvidia Chief Scientist: 11nm Graphics Chips with 5000 Stream Processors Due in 2015 - X-bit labs

I wanted to quote more sources, but couldn't find. But trust me, this is what was exactly written in digit magazine


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> ^Dude, wait for another month, I7 950 will be dirt cheap, don't say "ur" AMD, he don work for them, he dont gain anything too. Just that with AMD Platform costs can be kept lower, giving you more money to spend on other things like a GTX 460 SLI setup instead of a single GTX 470.



I just don't found another word thats why i just use "ur" i know he is not working for them & he just wants me to buy good products for price & i really appreciates every1s great help. I am really leaning new things as well i am now really thinking forward to get good stuff for my money...once again great thanks to all.

*=============================================*


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 29, 2010)

In terms of performance:

GTX 460 SLI (2 nos) = GTX480.

HD5870<GTX480<HD5970.

until someone going triple monitor or 6 monitor setup, HD5970 useless. so for single monitor HD5850 or GTX460 comes as best option. pick one of these.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

mavihs said:


> First of all can you tell me the reason why your against AMD
> 2nd Cabinet is the only thing you should think against buying online as the shipping cost is a lot!
> 3rd people recommend here on the bases of personal experience, reviews & other people experience so you should take them in mind!



Soory I am doing animation course from Maac & its going to completed soon.

1] Really don't know exact reason but no to AMD sorry 4 that.
2] I am just ready to buy online if i not get from laminton its just a another option & some sites providing free shipping on some products.
3] I am always taking every1s suggestion in mind but as u say "people recommend here on the bases of personal experience, reviews & other people experience" so may be 2 peoples having different views on same brand product. i.e some1 told me that lynx is good but ur saying its not good so its just a personal experience & its changes time to time. No offence but i am just taliking about possibilities. I open thread here coz i really want help from u & i am taking every help carefully & just want that when members posting some suggestion also post their experience or revies so that its easy to us to compair & its also going to increase our little knowledge  

*======================================================*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 29, 2010)

being a fanboy is of no help. you are not taking a wise decision of neglecting AMD offering. but anyways your choice. 
i have given you another link also on the previous page. consider that also.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *look at the comparison carefully*. first in video encoding it beats i7 920. look that in some comparison LOWER IS BETTER IS ALSO WRITTEN. look that in multithreaded benchmark 1090t has ca clear lead. even 1055t is ahead of i7 920 in that. in some comparisons i7 920 takes lead because those apps are not heavily threaded. but you will see the benefit in MAYA and some future apps also. in crysis warhead, left 4 dead, fallout 3 1090t is ahead. in others diff. of only 10-12 fps.
> 
> both are 1GB cards. no additional 256mb!!



I know 1090t is good but its not trashing 920 its a close results so i just want to say that 930 is 2.8ghz where 920 is 2.6ghz so may be 930 is going to give good fight to 1090t.

About cards i know there is 1gb card but i am talking about Memory Interface. 1gb is Memory size so i asked that if i sli 460 then i am going to get 2gb 512mb supprot or 2nd card is giving less performance ?

*=====================================================*

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> being a fanboy is of no help. you are not taking a wise decision of neglecting AMD offering. but anyways your choice.
> i have given you another link also on the previous page. consider that also.



I know bro being a fanboy is a no help but i am sure that 930 is not going to push me in hell. May be 930 is going to give me better performance in some applications or games ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> read the conclusion of the ANANDTECH REVIEW as well!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------
> 
> ...





Cool Buddy said:


> Source: Stream Processing Units Implementation: NVIDIA vs AMD/ATI | Nosta Solutions - Hardware, Gaming, News, Reviews
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Guys read all that stuff. But is it really beating the 5970 in all the benchmarks..? Yes, VFM is immense, but over all I still feel the ATI dual is more powerful...!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 29, 2010)

I think they all r talking 460 x 2 sli is better then 1 5970 [ Not Sure ]

as 460 x 2 is for around 22k & 5970 is for 35k so i think its against..

Nvidia dual vs Ati singal 

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------

So for now config...

Monitor : Dell ultrasharp 23" U2311H IPS panel 

MB : still very much confuse

Processor : i7 930

CPU Cooler : No idea [ Don't suggest water cooling as i am not overclocker ]

Case : CM HAF 922

PSU : Corsair 750TX

GPU : Nvidia 460 x 2

HDD : WD CB 1tb x 2


----------



## mavihs (Aug 29, 2010)

HSF: CM Hyper 212+

which HDD have you mentioned where?
also don't go for Corsair TX750! heard its got some probs! (from The Sorcerer)

Also about the Lynx, its been banned from some of the Indian forums & lots of ppl have had bad experience from Lynx!
PS: i havn't bought anything from them!


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 29, 2010)

most of the time bad experience means delayed shipment, no "real" bill with product, stuff like that, it aint no fraud. If you are going with intel, just wait for a few weeks(i7 950 at 930 price), thats all ill say.


----------



## mavihs (Aug 29, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> most of the time bad experience means delayed shipment, no "real" bill with product, stuff like that, it aint no fraud.


i don't mean fraud but the attitude of the owner, its really bad once you have paid money! you'll have probs in after sales service, delays, etc! & its not only with one person but with lots of ppl!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

ya & i am going 2 buy stuff from lamington road shops. No online shopping.

Buying all product from 1 shop is good ? Or buying from different different store is good ?


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> I think they all r talking 460 x 2 sli is better then 1 5970 [ Not Sure ]
> 
> as 460 x 2 is for around 22k & 5970 is for 35k so i think its against..
> 
> Nvidia dual vs Ati singal




Get a full tower. You will not regret it, specially for multi - GPU.

Also, you really know what 1 x HD5970 is...?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 30, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> ya & i am going 2 buy stuff from lamington road shops. No online shopping.
> 
> Buying all product from 1 shop is good ? Or buying from different different store is good ?



online shopping isn't bad! do check out smcinternational.in, they have got some of the best price for some H/W! i've bought lots of H/W from them(my complete current RIG). they have really good prices & free shipping on lots of H/W!

Also when your buying from the shops check the price at multiple shops & then go to one main shop & bargain! i would suggest buying from Prime ABGB or ITWares!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

mavihs said:


> HSF: CM Hyper 212+
> 
> which HDD have you mentioned where?
> also don't go for Corsair TX750! heard its got some probs! (from The Sorcerer)
> ...



What is the meaning og HSF ? is that mean highly silent fan ?   I also like that cooler for my requirement but Jaskanwar Singh told me that don't go for low end coolers check his post no. #76. I also select CM hyper 212+ in my post no. #75. Plez more suggestion on this.

Who is this Sorcerer member or site ? sorry but i really don't know about Sorcerer & if he is a member & if its personal experience is bad about corsair tx750 then may be he is bit unlucky coz i read many good reviews on corsair TX750 but still if not then which psu i will buy ?

Ya ya i am not going to buy online from lynx but if i buy directly from lynx shop [laminton road] is that ok ???


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

*=========================================================*

May i go 4 CM GX-750w ? Its having same 60A for 12v rail but having low watts in other.

Mobo+CPU, 460 x2 GPU, 1TB x2, Dvd RW, CPU cooler fan, front,top & side 200mm fans, Rear 120mm, Bottom 140mm & may be is needed i am going to add 1 more hdd, fan so is that CM 750GX is enough power to me ?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 30, 2010)

^^yup its quite enough
which brand anyways?


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^yup its quite enough
> which brand anyways?



Cooler Master GX-750w 

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

*=======================================================*

May i go 4 Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Motherboard for 14k


----------



## mavihs (Aug 30, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> What is the meaning og HSF ? is that mean highly silent fan ?   I also like that cooler for my requirement but Jaskanwar Singh told me that don't go for low end coolers check his post no. #76. I also select CM hyper 212+ in my post no. #75. Plez more suggestion on this.
> 
> Who is this Sorcerer member or site ? sorry but i really don't know about Sorcerer & if he is a member & if its personal experience is bad about corsair tx750 then may be he is bit unlucky coz i read many good reviews on corsair TX750 but still if not then which psu i will buy ?
> 
> Ya ya i am not going to buy online from lynx but if i buy directly from lynx shop [laminton road] is that ok ???



HSF - Heat Sink Fan(CPU Cooler)!
no probs, going for this!

He is a very reputable member & i just wrote it there to tell others!

Lynx is not based in mumbai, there shop is in some other state!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

ok so Coolar master hyper 212+ or if i purchase Corsair A70 is that ok ? Corsair is having 8mm 4 heatpips where Cm is having 6mm 4 pips.

Ohk then May i go for CM GX 750w ? It this enough if i go for sli, more fans, more hdd's ?

hmm i am also not sure about lynx. I am going to check prime abgb, SMC international, E-Lounge which is recommanded by many members here.


----------



## asingh (Aug 30, 2010)

^^
CM GX 750W is not a good PSU. 

Please read this.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

Then which PSU i pprefer ? Plez suggest.


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 30, 2010)

@CHALLENGER 
wat about the msi big bang xpower? go for it..i guess the gigabyte x58 ud3r should cost u around 16k...better go for the msi big bang xpower for 18.5k..also get ur self the cooler master hyper n620 for around 3k...and are u going for gtx 460 sli? if then its better u buy a full tower case like the haf 932 or haf-x...

for the psu better invest on a corsair hx 850 if u are going for a sli setup of gtx 460..i know it will be a bit too much for ur setup..but still u can future proof with that if u want to add further components in future...hx850 should cost u around 10k...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

hmmm...my budget is 110,000rs & i think all this new config. is beyond my limit. 

Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R for 14k & uts having usb 3.0 & sata 6gbps ports  but i don't know much about Gigabyte technology, Quality & other things.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2010)

go for the Giggy. no use spending so much on MSI. it won't win games for you. 

for PSU, get Corsair HX series PSU (700-750W). also if you adding fans like crazy, do yourself a favor, get a fan controller. else be ready to listen to humming music 24X7.

for card, POV (Point of View) finally available. get it. at least you can be assured you getting something good than OVEN (Palit) or an old Disc Player (Zotac).


----------



## adityamgk (Aug 30, 2010)

which of the two is better msi big bang xpower or gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 interms of longetivity of life and performance? do both have solid capacitors and all? i heard msi is a better overclocker..also msi comes with a eax 5.0 sound card ..


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 30, 2010)

I think gigabyte looks good as we r not going to do overclocking & onboard 7.1channel support is available as well we r saving 4k so its possible to us buy better sound card later. yehhh now days every1 using solid capacitors as well i found many good features on gigabyte compair to msi...CHECK HERE For Price CHECK HERE

---------- Post added at 08:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 PM ----------

*=====================================================*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 30, 2010)

CHALLENGER said:


> What is the meaning og HSF ? is that mean highly silent fan ?   I also like that cooler for my requirement but Jaskanwar Singh told me that don't go for low end coolers check his post no. #76. I also select CM hyper 212+ in my post no. #75. Plez more suggestion on this.



what i meant was if you wont oc no need of that. but if you will be using your pc for long perids of time continuously, it will be nice to go with one to keep cool and silent. that one is sufficient.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 31, 2010)

Really really confuse with monitor...today i just chack video review of Dell U2311H ips & in that video i found 2311 is having light bleeding problem as well its not playing 24fps movie/video is that right ?? I don't founf any other review on U2311H. Plez kindly research more & give me some reviews links of dell U2311H so that i will happy b4 going to buy it.
I know IPS is better then TN but still i have some question too...

Why this U2311H IPS is so cheap then other IPS or same price as LED montors ?? Is this IPS model having problem thats why it is cheap ? Plez plez plez help me in this.


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 31, 2010)

This IPS is a different kind of a panel, it is an e-IPS panel, on the other more expensive dell monitors we have an S-IPS panel and its 10bit too (dunno if the U2311H is 10bit too) 

There are a few members at Erodov forums who have this monitor say its good, no real bleeding issues, had only minor tinting issues...


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 31, 2010)

I think S-ips is 12bit & this U2311H is 8bit.....not sure but i read somewhere.

Check This review...*www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4Q78-G1xHA

Is that true...U3211H is not playing 24fps movies/videos ??

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 AM ----------

*===================================================*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/130476-review-msi-big-bang-xpower-x58.html?highlight=xpower


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 31, 2010)

Is Zotac a good brand for GPU ??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 31, 2010)

^^excellent one!!


----------



## CHALLENGER (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks Jas buddy for Reply.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Sep 3, 2010)

Help me to choose Keyboard & Mouse plez....final budget 5k for Keyboard, Mouse & Headphones.

Razer Arctosa gaming keyboard for Rs. 2,250.00 = No light but flat keys
Razer DeathAdder Gaming Mouse for 2150 = Total 5 Keys, 3500dpi
Total = 4400
OR

Logitech Gaming Keyboard G110 for Rs. 3,200.00 = Having custom colour light, Gseries macro keys, 
Logitech MX 518 Optical Gaming Mouse for Rs. 1,250.00 = Having Total 7 keys, 1800dpi
Total = 4450


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a Death adder, have used the MX 518 at zapak, would go for the death adder if i were you. As for the keyboard, just get a decent one dude, why go for some flashy keyboard who's features are useless to you. I would say get a TVS gold for Rs700 and get a good mouse pad.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for reaply......Atually i am always working/playing in the dark at night & some times finding proper keys is bit tough & wrong key selection is also pain so i need some backlight for keyboard thats why from starting i am asking for keyboard which having backlight but as i love Razer1 also [which not having light] i am really confuse now.


----------



## knpprasad (Sep 3, 2010)

hi chalnger get keyborad razar lyosta special edition its gud for night play see in razar website price is 4.4k see
and mouse death adder is best


----------



## rajan1311 (Sep 3, 2010)

MS Sidewinder x4 goes for 2.5k odd, got backlit keys, fits your budget too


----------



## CHALLENGER (Sep 4, 2010)

wow rajan1311..excellent suggestion. I really love that board & main thing is its from MS...Thanku so much for nice suggestion.


----------



## adityamgk (Sep 4, 2010)

@Challenger

so challenger wat is the final config of your pc that u have decided? Please mention all ur components with the price u are getting it for in mumbai...


----------



## avichandana20000 (Sep 4, 2010)

adityamgk said:


> @Challenger
> 
> so challenger wat is the final config of your pc that u have decided? Please mention all ur components with the price u are getting it for in mumbai...


 
+1. and also do not forget to post pics of them while in box pack after purchasing the stuffs. Just arrange them nicely on the floor or bed and CLICK.


----------



## adityamgk (Sep 5, 2010)

Guys i have *finalized* between these two motherboards but am not able to decide which one to buy.
1. MSI Big bang X-Power
2. Asus X58 TUF Sabertooth

Both have military class components and priced the same around 17.5k . So I am in fix which one to buy. Please post your suggestions on these two boards.


----------



## Vinraj (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey Challenger
I would like to give some useful suggestion
If you do not plan to go for SLI/CFX gaming in the future
Then seriously go for an "i7 870" instead of 'i7 930'

reason: 870 performs better than 930,920 in both applications and gaming. 870 draws lot lesser power reducing current bills and making lesser harm to environment.
870 core clock is 2.93Ghz(3.6 TB) vs 2.8 of i7 930(3.0 TB)

ref:Intel's Core i7 870 & i5 750, Lynnfield: Harder, Better, Faster Stronger - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

If u plan for sli or cfx, even then go for i7 870. 
870 uses lga1156 mobos. 930 uses lga1366 mobos. 
lga1156 goes x8 for its pcie lanes when connected in SLi/CFX.
and lga1366 retains x16 when in SLI/CFX.

So, Theoretically sli in lga1366 must run games at double speeds but practically the difference is always either nil or 1-2 fps diff.(Only in sli/cfx but not when using single graphic card) The diff is so less coz of the unique architecture of i7 870.

lga1156 mobos are cheaper than lga 1366

ref: forgot the links of reviews that shows sli/sfx in both lga1366 and 1156 as same.But believe me, its true and i saw the results in a number of sites.
If you plan to buy a hex core processor in future for the same mobo , then go for lga1366. Coz it has got support for hex core.

Also,lga1366 supports triple channel rams and 1156 support double channel. So buying 1156 will make you pay lesser for rams.
Note: running 4gb(2x2) vs 6gb(3x2) makes no differences in gaming or apps unless u do huge multitasking. This is proven everywhere just google and u see results. GO for Corsair 1600Mhz
*www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=s...tegory_id=137&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53

If u are still interested in i7 930 despite lesser performance, higher costs for mobos, rams & higher electricity bills, Then i suggest you to take i7 950 instead of 930. coz both cost almost same now.
i7 950->Intel® Core? i7-950


Also, go for hd5870 instead of gtx480. Every game u play with highest settings enabled will show up greatly with 5870. gtx 480 is ofcourse faster than 5870 but at a cost of higher price, wattage, extreme fan noise and heat. If in future u want more power than u can simple add an xtra 5870 
in cfx as prices drop.5870 does seriously great jobs in video or application editings

keybrd-> i would prefer razer lycosa or Microsoft sidewinder
mouse-> i like Microsoft sidewinder x5 or x8
mobo-> go for MSI P55 GD85( 11000/-)-excellent
Dont waste money for extreme motherboards unless u do benchmarkings in games, apps and overclock your CPU by 30%.
psu-> go for corsair750W. energy efficient & supports tri sli/cfx
casing-> i prefer NZXT phantom(got great reviews everywhere)
NZXT Phantom Crafted Series Cabinet

heatsink: Noctua C12P-SE14 140mm Fan -(Great results and very low noise,fits most mobos and in many types of cases).buying corsair h50is risky, i read reviews of leakage in newgg.com)
save the money with corei7 870 and HD5870 and invest in the following

headphones-> i like senheisser hd595.
sound card-> asus xonar st


And do not forget do buy a surge protector. Get a belkin gold surge protector. Protect ur high investment.(i dont work for belkin)

If u r still left with more money to spend, donate it to poor people..

Regarding monitor:
Dell ultrasharp is very good but one drawback is it has 8ms response time which makes fast moving objects shaky to see. Not good for me. But i dont own it actually. So anyone owning it, pls can u tell if this drawback is clearly making visible diff?.

I would actually prefer HP2310.excellent overall


----------



## bkarankar (Oct 1, 2010)

adityamgk said:


> Guys i have *finalized* between these two motherboards but am not able to decide which one to buy.
> 1. MSI Big bang X-Power
> 2. Asus X58 TUF Sabertooth
> 
> Both have military class components and priced the same around 17.5k . So I am in fix which one to buy. Please post your suggestions on these two boards.




have you bought those, hows Sabertooth x58. i am planning to upgrade my system.

looking for I7 950+ Sabertooth X58. please let us know your view.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 2, 2010)

^^are you dissatisfied with a beast already present with you?


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 2, 2010)

Did Challenger buy his rig ???


----------



## toad_frog09 (Oct 2, 2010)

@ vinraj/op- phantom is good but 8.4k is just too much for a cabby when you can get a pretty decent one at around half its cost.
.
No need of sound card, i think.
.
Headphones are steelseries siberia v2 @ around 8k. The best in business,
.
HSF is Spire thermax elipse II best cpu cooler ever made. I think so.
.
Mice,if you are going for hardcore gaming, then mamba is awesome. People might say its overpriced, but i'v kept my palm on that thing, & trust me, its devine..
.
And the most important thing, gimme the leftover money, i am poor...very poor.


----------

